# Copper Pots and new Pot Rack finally complete!



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

My wife wanted a pot rack for our kitchen, but only for the copper I had stuffed in a cabinet. She didn't want any of the cast iron or stainless mounted, so I can't say it is a truly functional rack, but a unique one for sure.

The "rack" part is really two old window shutters from a demolished house somewhere in India. We obtained the shutters from an antique shoppe, and they seemed to fit all requirements for a pot rack: They were unique; they were sturdy; they were inexpensive; my wife said that they were coming with us and I was going to figure out how to make them into a pot rack.

The construction is simple enough: I used 3 1/3" cabinet screws to fasten a 1x3 oak plank into the trusses. The oak plank has cargo tie-down D-shackles, much like you would see in a pickup truck bed, that are bolted through the plank with large washers and dime-size stainless steel washers. The chain is just common chain from the home improvement store. I painted most of the hardware black with a "patina-style" spray paint. mounting hooks are a mix of steel S-hooks and some #2 solid copper wire I donated from my field QRP amateur radio kit.

The pans are just a mix of all the copper I have collected over the years - nothing really special, just a mix of mostly tin-lined, and some steel-lined pots and pans. She wanted the mixing bowls and lids above the rack, and her favorite pot (an All-Clad copper/stainless) in the most accessible spot I could find.

She made the blue window dressing with her sewing skills. It is temporary until we can install wood shutters. The next step of this project is to upgrade our crummy counter tops with Ikea Beech wood counter tops. We just finished painting all the cabinets and walls (The back wall, where the sliding glass door was not painted yet in these images).

Please comment on my work - I would have liked to just mount the most commonly used mix of cast iron, stainless, and copper that I use; But the wife had a good idea as far as a design goes. She is very happy with the result.

While looking at pot racks on the Interweb, I was amazed that just about every photo of hanging copper looked brand new. Why would someone buy new copper pans and just let them hang in disgrace, never to feed anyone or be used as they were meat to be used?!

I clean my copper like any other equipment - I use it, I wash it, I store it. The wife agreed - patina and character of well-used copper is much more humble and welcoming to a home than pretentious, gleaming "display" copper. I hope you all like the idea of this pot rack, and how I organized my "cook's station" at home.

Please share your pot rack and home station setups with me.

Thanks,

- trooper





  








a028[1].jpg




__
trooper


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








a210[1].jpg




__
trooper


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








a333[1].jpg




__
trooper


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








a353[1].jpg




__
trooper


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








a799[1].jpg




__
trooper


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








a948[1].jpg




__
trooper


__
Jul 8, 2013












  








a983[1].jpg




__
trooper


__
Jul 8, 2013


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

That is a great rack!! love it


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Really nice rack.  Really envious of all those copper pots!


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks, guys!


----------

